# CNF audio



## RMZaudio80 (Dec 2, 2019)

hello, so I recently got offered to buy some CNF audio 6.5 mid bass / mid range speakers and well, i have never heard of CNF audio speakers . They are giving me a great deal for them but I'm not sure if they are good speakers . Can anyone let me know if they are good speakers ? And if so are they worth buying ? Thank u all .


----------

